# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Keeping Contest JT Shiro Omosako Hnv & JDKC Season 2021

## pieth

Hadir Kembali *JDKC* dan *HNV* akan mengadakan keeping contest di forum KOI-s . Kami berikan ikan pilihan yang terbaik untuk di ikut sertakan dalam acara keeping contest ini
*50* ekor Shiro Utsuri



*TUJUAN KEGIATAN*
-Meningkatkan kemampuan keeping melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkan.
-Menciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baik.
-Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan ini.
-Secara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaik–baiknya.
-Meningkatkan kecintaan pada koi.


*BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya).


*WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama 7 bulan, sejak acara lelang ini berakhir sampai Nov 2021.


*KOI ENTRY*
Penyelenggara menyediakan 50 ekor Jumbo Tosai Shiro Utsuri Omosako kelahiran 2020



*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN* 
Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal Rp. 3.800.000,- dengan kelipatan Rp. 100.000.


*Aturan Lelang*
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 1 Mei pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


*Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara* 
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: *#bid 99=2000 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 99 dengan angka Rp 3.800.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)*

Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat – lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.


*Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening*
BCA
CV KOIS
6041681681

*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Posisi ikan ada di *Jogjakarta*, biaya pengiriman ditanggung pemenang lelang
*CP : Herry Dragon 087891796999*


*PENJURIAN*
Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini paling telat pada 30 November 2021 atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat tgl 2 minggu setelahnya.


*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty ).
dan akan di lakukan penjurian oleh *3 Koi-S judge atau Senior Koi-S*


*HADIAH*
_Jika ikan ter BID semua atau omset 190jt maka hadiah Fix akan keluar sebagai berikut_
*Gold Prize Rp 20.000.000,-
Silver Prize Rp 12.500.000,-
Bronze Prize Rp 7.500.000,-
Jika ikan ter BID semua maka ada tambahan doorprize 5 buah Prime Cube Miracle*  






Jika ikan tidak ter*Bid* semua atau omset tidak sampai maka hadiah menjadi
Gold Prize *6%*
Silver Prize *5%*
Bronze Prize *4%*
*Hadiah Doorprize tidak keluar


*LAIN – LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

*Foto Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _Shiro 1 - 24_: Show









*Spoiler* for _Shiro 25 - 50_: Show









*Video Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _SHIRO 1 - 24_: Show

























*Spoiler* for _SHIRO 25 - 50_: Show

----------


## Girin

#bid 50=3800

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 11=3800

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 46=3800

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 47=3800

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 16=3800

----------


## Hightable

#bid 11=3900
#bid 10=3800

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 31=3800
#bid 41=3800

----------


## asnanto

#bid 30 = 3800

----------


## asnanto

#bid 30=3800

----------


## Aaron Oei

#bid 11=4000

----------


## Ammaurkoi

#bid 27=3800

----------


## Mevius

#bid 41=3900

----------


## dompie

#bid 11=4500

----------


## asnanto

> #bid 11 4500


Om kurang tanda =

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 37=3800

----------


## dbwidjaja

#bid 15=3800

----------


## asnanto

#bid 31=3900

----------


## lukmanwinata

#50 = 4000

----------


## 29kois

#bid 41=4000

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 50=3900

----------


## hero

#bid 50= 4000

----------


## fortune88

#bid 50=4000
#bid 42=3800

----------


## fortune88

#bid 50=4500
#bid 11=3800

----------


## fortune88

#bid 50=4500

----------


## lukmanwinata

#bid 50=5000

----------


## sugi2021

#bid 50=5100

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid 11=4600
#bid 24=3800

----------


## lukmanwinata

#bid 50=5200

----------


## Ammaurkoi

#bid 37=3900

----------


## dompie

#bid 28=3800

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 31=4000
#bid 41=4100

----------


## Girin

#bid 37=4000

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 41:4200

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 41=4200

----------


## hero

#bid 3= 3800

----------


## sugi2021

#bid50=4300

----------


## sugi2021

#bid50 = 5300

----------


## Frozen

#bid 30=3900

----------


## sugi2021

#bid 50=5300

----------


## Hightable

#bid 11=4700

----------


## hero

#bid 49=3800

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 41=4300

----------


## asnanto

#bid 30=4000
#bid 31=4100

----------


## Mevius

#bid 41=4400

----------


## Sugiyanto80

#bid 23=3800

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 41=4500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 31=4200
#bid 41=4600

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 25=3800

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 11=4800

----------


## Mevius

#bid 41=4800

----------


## Hightable

#bid 11=5000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 41=4900

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 27=3900

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 1=3800

----------


## Mevius

#bid 41=5000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 41=5100

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 19=3800

----------


## asnanto

#bid 31=4300

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 31=4400

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 50=5400

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 1=3800

----------


## Mevius

#bid 31=4500

----------


## sugi2021

#bid 50=5500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 31=4600

----------


## Mevius

#bid 31=4700

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 11=5100
#bid 50=5600

----------


## Hightable

#bid 11=5200

----------


## asnanto

#bid 31=4800

----------


## Mevius

#bid 31=5000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 31=5100

----------


## sugi2021

#bid 50=5700

----------


## asnanto

#bid 31= 6000

----------


## Mevius

#bid 41=5200

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 50=5800

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 31=6100
#bid 41=5300

----------


## Mevius

#bid 41=5500

----------


## asnanto

#bid 31=6200

----------


## sugi2021

#bid 50=6000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 31=6300

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 41=5600

----------


## asnanto

#bid 31=6400

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 31=6500

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 11=5300

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 41=5700

----------


## Hightable

#bid 11=5500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 41=5800

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 41=6000

----------


## asnanto

#bid 31=6600

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 31=6700

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 27=4000

----------


## asnanto

#bid 27=4100

----------


## asnanto

#bid 31=7000

----------


## Frozen

#bid 30=4100

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 31=7100

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 27=4200

----------


## asnanto

#bid 27=4300
#bid 30=4300
#bid 31=7200

----------


## Girin

#bid 50=6100

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 31=7300

----------


## Girin

#bid 31=7500

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 11=5600

----------


## Frozen

#bid 30= 4500

----------


## Hightable

#bid 11=5700

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 31=7600

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 11=5800

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 30=4600

----------


## Hightable

#bid 11=6000

----------


## asnanto

#bid 30=4700

----------


## sugi2021

#bid 50=6200

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 11=6100

----------


## Hightable

#bid 11=6200

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 30=4800

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 11=6300

----------


## Hightable

#bid 11=6500

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 11=6600

----------


## asnanto

#bid 30=4900

----------


## Hightable

#bid 11=6700

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 11=6800

----------


## Girin

#bid 50=6300

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 30=5000

----------


## asnanto

#bid 46=3900

----------


## Hightable

#bid 11=7000

----------


## asnanto

#bid 30=5100

----------


## sugi2021

#bid 50=6500

----------


## 9KOI

Bid 30=5300

----------


## [email protected]

#bid 19=3900

----------


## 9KOI

#Bid 19=4000

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 36=3800

----------


## 9KOI

#Bid 30=5300

----------


## Girin

#bid 50=6600

----------


## asnanto

#bid 30=5400

----------


## sugi2021

#bid 50=6700

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 30=5500

----------


## Girin

#bid 50=6800

----------


## Cupid.koi

#bid 50=6800

----------


## Cupid.koi

#bid 50=6900

----------


## asnanto

#bid 30=6000

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 26=3800

----------


## Cupid.koi

#bid 11=7100

----------


## Hightable

#bid 11=7200

----------


## Girin

#Bid 50=7000

----------


## sugi2021

#bid 50=7000

----------


## sugi2021

#bid 50=7200

----------


## Girin

#bid 50=7300

----------


## Cupid.koi

#bid 50=7500

----------


## sugi2021

#bid 50=7700

----------


## Girin

#bid 50=7800

----------


## pieth

Closed !!!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Min,

Shiro yang belum terbid apakah masih boleh dibeli ?
Bisa untuk peluru KC fun.

----------


## Dody_Wanda

#Bid 12=3800

----------


## pieth

> Om Min,
> 
> Shiro yang belum terbid apakah masih boleh dibeli ?
> Bisa untuk peluru KC fun.


Bisa om , dan tetap mengikuti KC untuk ikan2 yang belum di bid dengan harga OB

----------


## pieth

Ikan Nomor 12 di ambil oleh om Dody dengan nilai OB

Bukti pembayaran ikan no 12

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran No 37 dan 50 ID Girin

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 31 om Wikian

----------


## pieth

*Ikan Nomor 40 , 43 di ambil oleh om Slamet Kurniawan dengan nilai OB

Ikan Nomor 45 di ambil oleh om Robertus dengan nilai OB*

----------


## pieth

*Ikan Nomor 18 di ambil oleh om Herly dengan nilai OB*

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran ikan no 18 om Herly

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran ikan No 19 , 25 , 26 ID 9koi

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran Ikan No 3 , 49 ID Hero

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran Ikan No 1 ID Saskiagotik

----------


## CrazyGuy

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
02/05 19:17:30
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 11,400,000.00
16 36. 47
Ref 002191730273

----------


## dbwidjaja

Ongkir ke Semarang berapa ya?

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 41 ID nonamaniez

----------


## dompie



----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 10 , 11 ID Hightable

----------


## pieth

> Ongkir ke Semarang berapa ya?


Ko nanti ko herrydragon followup buat ongkir nya yahh

----------


## dbwidjaja

Siap Boss Pieth, makasih info nya..

Cara upload bukti bayar gimana yah? Hahaha
Maaf gaptek..

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran No 15 ID Dbwjdjaja

----------


## herrydragon

No 23 an Sugiyanto

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
04/05 17:09:31
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 3,800,000.00
No 23
Ref 004170931641

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 27 , 30 , 46 id Asnanto

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 45 om Robertus

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 42 id fortune88

----------


## pieth

*Rekapan Terakhir

Total Omset Rp 123.000.000

Gold Prize 6% = Rp 7.380.000
Silver Prize 5% = Rp 6.150.000
Bonze Prize 4% = Rp 4.920.000

Good Luck Happy Keeping*

----------


## herrydragon

Upload foto dan video sampai 30 November 2021 ‼️

----------


## Slametkurniawan

wuih, udah deket yah

----------


## herrydragon

> wuih, udah deket yah


Betul om

----------


## herrydragon

No 10 size 46cm an Paul Budiman Klaten

----------


## herrydragon

No 11 size 50cm an Paul Budiman Klaten

----------


## herrydragon

No 50 size 53cm an Girin

----------


## herrydragon

No37 size 55cm an Girin

----------


## herrydragon

No 26 size 42cm an 9Koi

----------


## herrydragon

No 12 size 50cm an Dody

----------


## herrydragon

No 49 size 59cm an Hero

----------


## CrazyGuy

No16 size 45cm

----------


## CrazyGuy

No36 size 54cm

----------


## CrazyGuy

No47 size 50cm

----------


## herrydragon

No 24 size 50cm an Mr. Slametkurniawan

----------


## herrydragon

No01 size 50cm an Saskia

----------


## herrydragon

No 42 size 50cm an Fortune88

----------


## herrydragon

No 45 size 52cm

----------


## herrydragon

No 03 size 40cm an Hero

----------


## asnanto

Shiro omosako no.27 size 50 cm

----------


## asnanto

Shiro omosako no.30 size 53 cm

----------


## asnanto

Shiro omosako no.46 size 53 cm

----------


## dompie

No 28 49cm 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## pieth

Hasil Penjurian KC Shiro JT

Juara 1 ikan nomor 11
Juara 2 ikan nomor 50
Juara 3 ikan nomor 30

Selamat kepada pemenang

----------


## herrydragon

Congrats All Winner ‼️‼️‼️

----------

